# Underrated or Lesser Known Bands



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

The purpose of this thread is to give out in spoon full and not to dump everything you hold up in your archive in a single post. A personal review is recommended too. 

If possible do not comment unless it's absolutely necessary, just contribute whenever you come across something good or you think someone was left out in competition and needs to be appreciated.

Hey guys just post in here bands which are underrated or lesser known

I start with some:
___________________________________________________________________
*Lesser Known:*
*Poisonblack*  (*Finnish gothic metal* )
Wikipedia link : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poisonblack
Albums:


_Escapexstacy_ (2003)
_Lust Stained Despair_ (2006)
_A Dead Heavy Day_ (2008)
Must Listen Songs:
Rush, Love infernal, With her i die, The state. In lust, Love controlled despair, Pain becomes me

Must Listen Album:
*All albums are must listen.*

My Personal Review:
Its metaaaaaaal. Rush song will give you a gist of what I'm talking about, see the youtube video too. Its dark and concentrates on emotions. It's something different and even people who are not metal fans will love it.
___________________________________________________________________

*Underrated:*
*The Goo Goo Dolls* (*Alternative Rock*)
Wikipedia link: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goo_Goo_Dolls
Albums:


_Goo Goo Dolls_ , (1987)
_Superstar Car Wash_, (1993)
_A Boy Named Goo_, (1995)
_Dizzy Up the Girl_, (1998)
_Gutterflower_, (2002)
_Let Love In_, (2006)
Must Listen Songs:
Iris, We are the normal, Here is gone, Big Machine, Stay with you, Let love in, Feel the silence, Better days, Without you here, Broadway, Slide, Name, Black balloon, Bullet proof, Dizzy, All eyes on me, Think about me, Ya never know, WHat a scene, What do you need, Truth is a wishper, Two days in february

Must Listen Album:
Last three albums are must listen.

My Personal Review:
I got to know about this band thru orkut, k I admit I was an orkut addict back some years  I watched some of theier videos on youtube and got their album. Later found it that their most loved song is *Iris* and is features in *The City of Angels* (*ing Nicolas Cage and Meg Ryan). Though I don't rate Iris as their no. 1 song
The songs which I have mentioned a must listen are the best ones I like. With time they have matured and the last album Let Love In is a gem, it's the best album for me and almost 40% must listen songs are from this album only. 
Their song *Here is gone* with video is something one should  never miss, it suits a free mind. Another song *Slide* has got some awesome riffs (naah not like metal but different), with video its a subtle combination. Video of *Broadway* is funny and at times reflects the grim reality with the lyrics choosen so well. Lastly their latest song *Let Love In* is commendable, listen with video.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ good initiative Torque ..


----------



## kalpik (Nov 8, 2008)

Goo Goo Dolls lesser known? :O


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ - Underrated.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are my two cents on lesser known bands with their genre :-

1) AEON --> Black Metal
2)All Shall Perish --> Death Metal
3)Bloodthorn --> Black Metal
4)Dark Fury-->  Black Metal
5)Darvuilla --> Industrial Black Metal
6)Deathwitch --> Death Metal
7)Gojira --> Melodic Death Metal
8)Gottlos --> Black Metal
9)Gravdal --> Black Metal
10)Hesperus Dimension--> Industrial Black Metal
11)Hexen --> Thrash Metal
12)Iced Earth --> Death Metal/Folk Metal (I am confused lolz)
13)Into Eternity--> Death Metal
14)Irminsul--> Black Metal
15)Keep of Kallasin --> Melo Death Metal
16)Lacrimas Profundere --> sounds like Death Metal lolz
17)Mailgn --> Melo Black Metal
18)Malleus  Maleficarum--> Black Metal
19)Mystifier --> Melo Black Metal
20)Disrepute --> Death Metal
21)Nightshade--> Melo Death Metal
22)Nachtmystium --> Black Metal
23)Nihternnes (this is an unsigned band) --> Black Metal
24)Nocturnal Fear --> Death Metal
25)Oratorio --> Death or Black... 
26)Perdition Insanabilis --> Black Metal
27)Thunderbolt --> Black Metal
28)Toxic Holocaust --> Death Metal
29)Behemoth --> Black Metal
30)Beneath the Massacre --> Death Metal


I own atleast one album or EP or demo from each of this band...

SUPPORT LESSER KNOWN/UNSIGNED BANDS !!!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

^^well the purpose of this thread is to give out in spoon full and not to dump everything you hold in your archive. A personal review is recommended too.

Hope you can modify it for good


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 8, 2008)

i can state thousands of underrated and lesser known european black metal bands.i will put them aside but there is one band who has been making name but still not enough recognition.
the band is from afghanistan(currently lives in pakistan) and known as"TAARMA".every instruments is handled by single man basically one man production.there is only one way to get his albums and you know the source.may be you can also buy online
i havent seen any black metal from asia who is as talented as taarma.the latest album "beyond the cemetry gates" is totally depressive and ****eD up black metal.To the experts if there any out here.i am not trying to compare them to band called "sterbend"  

heres the link to the band *www.taarma.com/


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^well the purpose of this thread is to give out in spoon full and not to dump everything you hold in your archive. A personal review is recommended too.
> 
> Hope you can modify it for good



it will take me the whole night to listen to them again and write a review lolz. But I will try.



ancientrites said:


> i can state thousands of underrated and lesser known european black metal bands.i will put them aside but there is one band who has been making name but still not enough recognition.
> the band is from afghanistan(currently lives in pakistan) and known as"TAARMA".every instruments is handled by single man basically one man production.there is only one way to get his albums and you know the source.may be you can also buy online
> i havent seen any black metal from asia who is as talented as taarma.the latest album "beyond the cemetry gates" is totally depressive and ****eD up black metal.To the experts if there any out here.i am not trying to compare them to band called "sterbend"
> 
> heres the link to the band *www.taarma.com/



dude where do u live ? I wanna meet u sometimes lolz.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Here are my two cents on lesser known bands with their genre :-
> 
> 1) AEON --> Black Metal
> 2)All Shall Perish --> Death Metal
> ...



WHAT behemoth,marduk,(satyricon they are the norweigninan alarm award winners),bloodthorn,which Aeon band are you talking of?the aeon i know is of swedish band and gottlos give me break.
i am glad you like the above bands.

KPower Mania dude where do u live ? I wanna meet u sometimes lolz

presently i live in mlore karnataka,i would also like to meet you too.we can have lenghthy discussion on metal music but i am not expert tho.its just that black metal is passion for me.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> WHAT behemoth,marduk,(satyricon they are the norweigninan alarm award winners),bloodthorn,which Aeon band are you talking of?the aeon i know is of swedish band and gottlos give me break.
> i am glad you like the above bands.
> 
> KPower Mania dude where do u live ? I wanna meet u sometimes lolz
> ...



I live far from you.... very far. And those bands might not be new to you but they are certainly for the other members.

BTW, AEON = An Extravagance of Norms.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 8, 2008)

where is betallica ?


----------



## eggman (Nov 8, 2008)

^^Why don't u post more about  it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

31)Noir Macabre --> bad, satanic Black Metal... definitely recommanded to all !!
32)Elysian Blaze --> Black Metal... well a nice band.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 8, 2008)

dunno Noir Macabre will check them soon but i know pretty well elyzian blaze it is a one man band from new zealand or tazmania right?  but nothing beats european black metal muhahahah


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^True...

33)Voidskald --> Raw Black Metal

BUMP!! Thread going down in the Chit-Chat section thread list lolz....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 24, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i can state thousands of underrated and lesser known european black metal bands.i will put them aside but there is one band who has been making name but still not enough recognition.
> the band is from afghanistan(currently lives in pakistan) and known as"TAARMA".every instruments is handled by single man basically one man production.there is only one way to get his albums and you know the source.may be you can also buy online
> i havent seen any black metal from asia who is as talented as taarma.the latest album "beyond the cemetry gates" is totally depressive and ****eD up black metal.To the experts if there any out here.i am not trying to compare them to band called "sterbend"
> 
> heres the link to the band *www.taarma.com/


 
Thanks ancientrites..A black death metal band frm Afghanistan..looks very promising


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^^Cant find any album.... actually I found one but cant get it .

34)Infliction --> Brutal Death Metal

BTW, esumitkumar, if you like COF, listen to their song called Swansong for a Raven. My personal fav. from all their songs . Its from their album Nymphentimine.

35) iwrestledabearonce --> Death/Deathcore
36) Crematory --> Old School Death Metal \m/


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

Betallica?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

Those who want to get into local rock, start here.

My picks:

phenom
Blackstratblues - particularly the track called the cat and the fiddle
cassini's division
Motherjane

not on that list, but get your hands on or go to the shows of 
Devoid


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

37) Astarte :- Black Metal
38) Becoming the Archtype :- Death Metal
39) Bethlehem :- They call their music 'Suicidal' Black Metal 
40) Broken Mind :- Melo Death Metal
41) Coffin :- Death Metal
42) Skullhog :- Death Metal
43) The Faceless :- Tech. Death Metal (awesome band... check them out \m/)
44) Garcharot :- Death Metal
45) Massemord :- Black Metal
46) Monstority :- Old School Death Metal
47) Separatists :- Death Metal
48) Plague of Shadows :- Melo. Death Metal (another awesome band..)
49) She Said Destroy :- Death Metal (BTW, they are not emo...you may think they bcoz of their name..)
50) Elysian Fields :- Symphonic Metal (dunno if Death/Black.. kinda confused).


----------



## karmanya (Nov 30, 2008)

A band I like is called Dishwala. The songs are pretty nice. Im not sure what you would call the Genre, but its sort of soft-rock. The song Candleburn is especially nice. Sort-a snow patrol'ey


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah I have listened to Dishwala - Pet Your Friends. It's mediocre. But some songs are nice.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

51) Belphagor - Black Metal
52) Death Dies - Black Metal
53) Hellborn - Black Metal
54) Nocturne666 - Black Metal
55) Skyforger - Black Metal


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

Some good instrumental/ post rock bands 
1) Sigur Ros
2) Mogwai
3) Amiina
3) Team Sleep
4) Yann Tiersenn
5) World's End Girlfriend
6) Mono
7) This Will Destroy You
8) The Album Leaf
9) Angelo Badalmatti
10) Gabriel Yared
11) Explosions in The Sky
12) God is An Astronaut
13) Borads of Canada


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> Some good instrumental/ post rock bands
> 1) Sigur Ros
> 2) Mogwai
> 3) Amiina
> ...



Thanks you for posting something other than Black/Death Metal coz I cant do it . BTW, post some good Psychedelic/Punk Rock bands too (except Pink Floyd) coz I wanna try them out.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> BTW, post some good Psychedelic/Punk Rock bands too (except Pink Floyd) coz I wanna try them out.


Have you tried Disturbed, system of a down & breaking benjamin? They are not lesser known or underrated. Just posted for your info, though.



Anorion said:


> Those who want to get into local rock, start here.



thanx for the link.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

^^Yah... lame emo bands (except SOAD). Used to listen to them before some time. Now they just suck for me.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2008)

A Pakistani band named Fuzon. Their songs like Akhiyaan, Aakhon Ke Sagar, Tere bin aye sanam, etc. are awesome.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I have been hearing about this band called Saxon since long. But never heard any of their songs . Now today, I heard their new album and I am blown away. Its just awesome. Heavy Metal at its best! Mind blowing riffs and melodic vocals. A change from Death/Black. The band is awesome so is their new album. \m/


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 4, 2008)

guyz check out my grammy nominees thread lets get those mainstream n00bs


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2009)

I like Saxon too... that's pretty oldschool though, like Motormouth or Whitesnake. You will like Diamondhead and Rainbow too. 
For those who like melodic stuff like Amon Amarth, be sure to check out Eluveitie, Tyr, Finsterforst, Mithotyn and Finntroll.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 24, 2009)

^I like Saxon. They are good but IMO they arent lesser known....

Stevie Ray Vaughan, Eric Clapton and Joe Satriani are some solo musicians who arent quite well known or are mostly under-rated .

Here I go...

-> Vio-Lence - Thrash Metal
-> Quo Vadis - death metal
-> Innergy - Prog. Metal
-> Dark Angel - thrash metal
-> Carrion Wrath - metal
-> Korozy - black metal
-> Ocean - doom metal
-> The Lamp of Thoth - doom metal
-> Insomnium - melo. death metal
-> Riverside - prog. metal


Under-rated :-

Slash's Snakepit - rock


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 25, 2009)

everyone try Ikuinen Kaamos a progressive metal band.goto their official site and download their new ep for free.

THE BEST FREE MUSIC YOU'LL EVER GET

such a shame that a band like them can't get a label to release their stuff


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

^^thanks for the info, downloading now.

Well actually you dont need a label to release when internet and P2P is there  I hate these mid wives who suckor up huge amounts and artist + customers are the losers then.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 25, 2009)

Anorion said:


> I like Saxon too... that's pretty oldschool though, like Motormouth or Whitesnake. You will like Diamondhead and Rainbow too.
> For those who like melodic stuff like Amon Amarth, be sure to check out Eluveitie, Tyr, Finsterforst, Mithotyn and Finntroll.



Eluveitie is good...

Anyone here tried Kalmah ? Though they arent lesser known, they are good! Do try them out if you havent!

Okay once again :-

--> Tornado of Porn -- goregrind
--> 16 - sludge
--> Absu - black metal
--> Asbel - black metal
--> Austrian Death Machine - thrash metal
--> Azarath - death metal 
--> Criminal - thrash metal (a must listen band)
--> Dark Moor - doom metal
--> Deeds of Flesh - brutal death metal
--> Devourment - brutal death metal
--> Doro - heavy metal 
--> Gorgasm - brutal death metal
--> Helvete - black metal
--> Judas Iscariot - black metal
--> Master - thrash metal (pretty good!)
--> Mose - doom metal
--> Old Man's Child - black metal
--> Repulsion - death metal
--> Severed Savior - death metal
--> Wolves in The Throne Room - black metal

--> Depraved Indifferance - black metal
--> Morbid Theory - death metal
--> DGM - progressive metal
--> When Mine Eyes Blacken - black metal
--> Face Down Hero - thrash metal 
--> Total Fu*king Destruction - grindcore
--> Gore Beyond Necropsy - grindcore
--> PG99 - grindcore
--> The 69 Eyes - gothic stuff
--> Grand Magus - doom metal
--> Unorthodox - doom metal
--> Mouthwash - punk
--> Lento - post rock/rock
--> Svafnir - viking metal
--> Menica - ambient
--> Spineshank - nu-metal
--> Nocturnal Rites - power metal


^_^


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 26, 2009)

Silly doubt
Are most of the bands mentioned here offering free downloads (of their albums) on their respective websites? (just asking )


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 26, 2009)

^No way 

But if you get them 'that' way then yes, they are up for free downloads


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2009)

^You are not allowed to say that, according to the rules

interested in doom metal, will Check out Dark Moor, anyone, know any more?

Its a great rush to put Doom metal on the playlist and play games like Q3

Edit: Hey, Dark Moor is great, Heard Fall of Melnibone, and was surprised. I thought only Hawkwind and Blue Oyster Cult played Moorcock-related music. This is great!


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 26, 2009)

^The Lamp of Thoth and  Mournful Congregation are the two 'MUST listen bands' for you then .


----------



## aditya1987 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Underrated :-*

Avenged Sevenfold (A7X) - Heavy Metal

Listen to their song "Critical Acclaim". It's their heaviest and best song.

Check out the live version of "Critical Acclaim" in LBC, it's better that studio version and fcukin' awesome.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys5EBIJMNnM


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 27, 2009)

^IMO, Sevenged Avengefold is not under-rated in anyways... but well, everyone has a right to vote their opinion here .


----------



## aditya1987 (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ IMFO, Avenged Sevenfold much underrated as compared to that **** Linkin $h!t.

@topic -

Within Temptation - Symphonic Gothic Metal.


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 17, 2009)

^Anything which is well known is mostly $hit dude.

Ask around in your college/school.... ask that how many people have heard Numb... I guarantee that 9/10 people will have heard Numb and then ask around about The Unforgiven by Metallica and hardly 5/10 people will have heard it but we both know which is technically better .


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2009)

Does Kutless fall in any of these catagories?


----------

